# eat right for your blood type diet



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

I have just read the eat right for your blood type diet book, and I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies had used these guidlines to increse your fertility, or had in fact got pregnant through using this approach? I would love to hear from anyone who had.
I have been following the diet guidlines for 3 weeks and have lost about half a stone in weight in that time, and am totally convinced by the diet which I have been following for a fertility reason and not diet. Any fertility experiences please let me know, thanks everyone.


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
I'm not convinced that any diet is better than any other I think its an individual thing of finding what works for you and also it is dependant upon what the fertility issue is in the first place. 

If someone is overweight and is needing to get into a healthy range then basically its all maths what goes in (calorie intake) needs to be less than what goes out (energy output or calorie usage) Wiehgt loss from overweight into a healthy weight class does increase your chances (I read that as little as 6kg weight loss in an overweight person can make a significant difference for fertility. This is probably due to the fact that being overweight messes up your estrogen levels in your body and loosing weight assists in returning those levels to a normal healthy level. 

If someone has too much inflamation in their body that effects fertility then a gluten free diet and removing processed food in general from your diet has been shown to reduce inflamtion levels and thus reduce the fertility issues associated with the inflamation.

I have read some research reports previously that suggested full milk is better than light for fertility but any sensible diet usually looks at the fact that "diet" foods low in fat are often full of sugar or artifiical sweetners that work against weight loss. 

No matter what type of diet I think healthy whole foods are of benefit both pre pregancy and during pregnancy

Congratulations on your weight loss.


----------



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Oceana,

Thanks for your reply, but the 'eat right for your blood type' diet isn't a normal type of weight loss diet, although one of the bonus' is that most people do lose weight when they start eating the right foods for their blood type.
It's a very interesting concept and the reviews of the 'diet' that I have read have been very positive.
Simply put, each person is either blood group O, A, B or AB. Each blood group type needs different fuels or foods to run it. So blood group O would thrive on high protein red meat and fish, certain vegetables and fruit, and need to remove wheat and most dairy from their diet. 
Food groups are divided into categories:-highly beneficial, foods that act like medicine. Neutral, food that acts like food. And food to Avoid.

You could argue that if most people cut out bread from their diets then they would lose weight, but, type AB need and should be eating dairy and wheat as a benefit. This is why some people can eat what they like without putting on any weight and how people in the same families who eat the exact same foods and portion sizes can vary so much in size.

I am blood group O and after reading the book stopped taking some of the supplements I had been taking as they were in my 'Avoid' list. One of which was baby aspirin, I learnt that my O type blood was already thin so I didn't need to supplement and I may actually be doing more harm than good. I had previously thought that I was doing everything I could to aid pregnancy...I see a specialist fertility (Zita West graduate) acupuncturist/nutritionist, I had upped my dairy intake, Full fat organic milk on homemade seed rich muesli in the morning, full fat organic yogurt as part of my lunch and a large glass in the evening. According to the diet this was everything I needed to avoid, so I have now substituted with full fat soya products and am supplementing Calcium.
I have also cut out all wheat products which wasn't hard as I'm a huge fan of rye anyway and had been on a 'Candida' diet in the past so have easily been able to adapt with other flours such as spelt and rice flour, oats and ground almonds.
I have in fact been eating more than I was because I'm craving the beneficial foods like mad.

I also have never considered the need to diet for weight loss as am only 10 1/2 stone, and do a physical job (Head Gardener) and have only ever changed my diet for health reasons, although shedding 1/2 stone is a lovely side effect.

My question was, had anyone been using this 'diet' for fertility and had anyone actually succeeded in a pregnancy by using these methods?

I have also just found out that although blood type O is the most common blood group there are complications with fertility as it is the only blood group with 2 antigens, just to complicate matters, and that with IVF there is more chance that O's body will reject embryo transfers because it can attack the immune system and if an antigen (another blood group other than O) is introduced then there is more chance of failure.

If anyone has had any experiences then could you please let me know.

Many thanks Brimstone x


----------



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I guess thats a no then...
But thanks to all who have looked.

Would just like to add that since I started the crazy blood type diet, that I have also started to sleep through the night, instead of waking up at 3 or 4 every morning, now I sleep like a log and it's lovely.

One more point which is the most amazing... I have had intolerably painfull periods all my life, taking up to a packet of painkillers each period. My last period arrived a couple of days into the blood type diet and was painfull but didn't need to take any painkillers.
This morning I got my period...no headache the night before, no bloating, no pmt and incredibly no pain! no pain at all, I can't believe it, this has never happened in my life. I had always assumed that everyone had awful periods.

I'm now thinking that if I do go for more IVF that the embryo's may stick next time because my blood will be more stable.
I'm even hopefull that there's an outside chance that my blocked fallopian tube could even become unblocked.

Am probably clutching at straws, but it just goes to show that you're always learning something on this fertility rollercoaster...

Thanks for looking x


----------



## coriander (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Brimstone,
Just spotted your post and it is very interesting that you have found benefits from eating the recommended foods. It sounds wacky but do so lots of things in life and if it works it works...
I'm also o - type blood - do you think a vegetarian could follow the dietary recommendations? - I'm reluctant to buy the book if it's not possible to follow it!
Many thanks - and good luck,
Coriander x


----------



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Coriander,

Well...The diet splits foods into certain groups.
                                                                    Beneficial food - food that acts like medicine.
                                                                    Neutral food - food that acts like food.
                                                                    Food to avoid - food that acts like poison.

There are heaps of foods in each group.
But the 'o' type diet does concentrate on meat, fish and vegetables.
Restricted foods are grains and breads, wheat and potatoes.
It does make for an interesting read and I suppose it would always be beneficial (only in my opinion though...) to offset some of the foods
in the neutral or avoid lists with those on the beneficial list.
I got my book used for £2.80 on amazon.
I have also ordered the eat right for your baby book used from amazon.
I think it would be worth getting the book and seeing what you think, and then you can see for yourself if you can adapt your existing diet. Do you eat fish? some vegetarians do.
Personally, my body does feel better fuelled when eating the beneficial foods, even to just the extent of drinking a glass of pineapple juice.
And because I really do feel better I just want to eat the things that are good for me.
We do go out and see friends a lot for dinner and my rule is to never be rude and eat what I'm given, but, if given the 'wrong' food it will invariably make me feel sluggish and tired, and I know that if I eat the right food I feel on top form.
I have personal proof that it works and am now thinking that we may go through another round of IVF based purely on this diet but will make a decision after doing more bloods in 3 months, to give the diet a chance to detoxify and balance my body and blood.
If you do decide to get the book, do let me know how you get on as it would be very interesting to see what you find.
Thanks for posting.
Brimstone xxx


----------



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi again Coriander,

I see you have thyroid issues.
The 'O' types need to supplement Kelp and eat loads of seagreens and sea salt. This may all help with thyroid issues.

Brimstone x


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Brimstone,


I just read the book and truly believe that the diet could work also for infertility. I am type A and was diagnosed with coeliac disease 4 years ago. Long story but the diagnosis was wrong (my diagnosis was done via biopsy)! but I followed the gluten-free diet to a T and low and behold, fell pg naturally after 7 months of being gluten-free. My blood type lists wheat as an avoid food. When I went back on gluten to have my diagnosis verified (a second opinion suspected that the original one may have been erred), my biopsy came up skewed again --- but it was only inflammation (and not coeliac). Anyhow, the point being is that inflammation can cause many health problems (joint pain, headaches, digestive issues etc) so if foods are causing it then the removal of them will help with overall health. And a healthy body is needed to get pregnant. 


I am trying the diet for no. 2. 


Hopefully I can post a positive outcome at soonest! You too! Keep us posted, please. 


mayve x


----------



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Mayve

Will definitely keep you posted on any developments, although in my heart I doubt that I shall ever fall pregnant naturally...
Am doing the diet really to improve my chances of implantation if we go for another IVF.
But I'll always have a little hope and not ready to give up yet.

The eat right for your baby book is quite good, I'm just reading it at the mo, It lists beneficial supplements that may be taken to help fertility for the specific blood types...needless to say am giving it a go : )

Would love to hear if you have any developments.

All good wishes

Brimstone x


----------



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi gailgegirl,

Thanks for posting all your info.
I was interested in what you said about soya, I hadn't heard that before, and so was quite relieved that I'd already stopped using it as it was upsetting my stomach. I had previously been intolerant to it when I had Candida a few years back, but all intolerance's cleared up when my body recovered. Anything with a sniff of soya my body reacted to instantly.

I also want to just say that I'm not following a low carb diet at all.

I have removed about 95% of all the wheat products that I was consuming but have replaced all these with rye bread, rice cakes and ryvita and am eating no fewer carbs in that respect. 
I've also replaced most pasta with rice pasta.
I can also eat oats.

I also eat masses of veg. Being a gardener and working outside I really need to keep well fed as I just wouldn't have the necessary energy for my job especially this time of year, I also like to eat what I grow and the kitchen garden plays a huge part of my work.

This diet has come easily to me because of all my previous problems with Candida...that diet was 10 times worse!

With this diet I can eat so much.
Fruit and vegetables are my main stay, followed by beef or lamb and fish.
I make hearty veg soups for work, I can eat eggs, sugar, and lots of dark chocolate.
I can eat cake made from rice flour and buckwheat pancakes.
I eat hearty stews with rice flour dumplings and casseroles, there are many peas and beans that I can eat.

I have just bought a yoghurt maker and will try making nut yoghurt's as this is what I miss most...thick organic natural yoghurt with crushed blueberries and homemade granola.

I have always made my own breakfast cereal using jumbo oats, flaked almonds, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, hemp seeds, flax seeds walnuts and chopped dates.

I honestly believe that you could still be a vegetarian with 'o' type because there are just so many foods that you can still eat and be healthy. The vegetable and bean list is huge.
When I go out to dinner I eat what I fancy and don't feel that I 'can't' eat anything.
The true judge must be my partner, he hasn't even noticed that I've changed our diets.

I think I eat a hugely inclusive diet and I crave the beneficial foods of the 'o' type diet.
If I eat an 'avoid' I will generally be able to counteract this with a 'beneficial' so it all works out in the end : )
I'm enjoying the food, feeling good, have much more energy, which is good for me and good for my work.

I think everyone should give their 'type' a try because I know it works.
I hope this is interesting to you and that it prompts you to look more in depth at the blood type diet.
When I started this I said I'd try it for a month to see, I'm definitely going to stick with it.

Wishing you all the best with your fertility journey.
If you have any questions about the BTD then please let me know.

Brimstone x

Ps am taking calcium supplements : )
The book also suggests supplements to take for Blood type.


----------

